# Binding Steering at Hwy speeds



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

1st, my isp has.been dead for months. 
I'm plugging. on this tiny Androod so of the topic is already active don't shoot.

At hi speeds, the wheel sticks on right corrections. 
It has like a full pound of resistance then Bam, releases!
Left corrections are ok.
Ideas?

unit has some 22k miles, 9 months old ~


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I just had this problem with mine.

The fix is a replacement steering rack and re-flash for the steering control software. 

Take it into the dealer and ask that they drive it with you so that you can duplicate the issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Ugg, not what I wanted to hear.

Thanks though.
Doc


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

My '12 ECO 6M has been doing it too lately, just turned 8000 miles and it wasn't going away so came on here to search for the issue and it was on the first page. Love this site!

Unfortunately I guess I'll have to make an appt with the dealer.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hmmm... ditto here. Mine "sticks" when you make small corrections. The term that describes it best is "Stiction"; from the Wikipedia page:

*"Stiction* is the static friction that needs to be overcome to enable relative motion of stationary objects in contact."

Here: Stiction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

At first I thought I was nuts, but it seems to be getting more and more noticeable. Is there an official TSB on this issue?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I just had this problem with mine.
> 
> The fix is a replacement steering rack and re-flash for the steering control software.
> 
> ...


Is this a permanent fix?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DrVette said:


> Ugg, not what I wanted to hear.
> 
> Thanks though.
> Doc



DrVette,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> My '12 ECO 6M has been doing it too lately, just turned 8000 miles and it wasn't going away so came on here to search for the issue and it was on the first page. Love this site!
> 
> Unfortunately I guess I'll have to make an appt with the dealer.




SkidooSteve12,
I am sorry to hear that you are having issues with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy, can you tell me if there's a TSB or other document acknowledging the issue? This would save me a lot of time/hassle trying to describe the issue to the dealer, and then convince them there is an issue. It is definitely noticeable right now, and based on the shared experiences above I imagine it will get worse with time.

Thanks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Stacy, can you tell me if there's a TSB or other document acknowledging the issue? This would save me a lot of time/hassle trying to describe the issue to the dealer, and then convince them there is an issue. It is definitely noticeable right now, and based on the shared experiences above I imagine it will get worse with time.
> 
> Thanks.



Blue Angel,
I am sorry but I do not have that information. I would recommend that you contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. I am sorry I can assist you with your questions. Please feel free to keep me posted on your progress with this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

I feel.the "electric-assist" is mal-adjusted.

I am.not taking mine in just yet, hoping for improvement.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

Do a search for "Issue with variable effort steering?" it's talked about there. I had my power steering gear assembly replace and reset front alignment on 3/29/12 because of this and going back to dealer 1/23/2013 for same thing.



DrVette said:


> 1st, my isp has.been dead for months.
> I'm plugging. on this tiny Androod so of the topic is already active don't shoot.
> 
> At hi speeds, the wheel sticks on right corrections.
> ...


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

Probably combine with the main thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4450-issue-variable-effort-steering.html


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Similar threads.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ing-wheel-notchy-highway-speed-driving-6.html


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...-steering-2012-cruze-anyone-else-problem.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...um/11143-got-call-chevy-customer-service.html


Seems worse on hot weather.

Original thread,.thx DMC

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4450-issue-variable-effort-steering.html


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

TSB here
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/11164-nhtsa-power-steering-module.html


----------

